
Women in Demand - ingve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/10/04/WomenInDemand.html
======
tenkabuto
The article starts with discussing the top of the funnel (attracting M/F to
domain) and hard-shifts to analyzing the bottom of the funnel (they're workers
now!). I like that the analysis ends with relating the representation of Fs in
certain segments of the workforce to the top of the funnel, but I'd like to
see more discussion of top of funnel dynamics.

Not discussed here is an idea I've heard in gender--pay analyses that regards
the funnel in general, and I'd like to see analyzed more: though discussion
tends to suggest that men are for some reason smarter/wiser than women for
their pursuit of higher-paying pursuits (in this case, CS/programming), the
discussion may in fact be overlooking a number of factors that make that
pursuit non-optimal over the short or long-run (say, relatively lower quality
of life) and women are in fact wise for not going for it.

I admit that I do not quite buy the idea described above, but it does appeal
to me, as a guy that enjoys learning about counter-intuitive and counter-
productive ideas/behaviors.

Lots of discussion of this matter that I've seen has gone the route of "look
at these fantastic projections of industry growth for CS/programming jobs [as
based on current conditions]! It's unthinkable [hard to understand] why more
women aren't rushing into it!" Accordingly, I'd love to find out years from
now that women are less moved (convinced) by projections of future conditions
that are highly based in current conditions than men are (which I think is
kinda wise).

